# Substituting Surfactant



## magali (May 26, 2017)

I've seen many recipes (bubble bars, foaming bath, etc) using SCI. I live outside the US and don't have any access to it. What kind of bubbles does it create and what's the closest substitute? I have access to coco betaine, dls mild, cocamide dea, coco glucoside, and sles, but no SLSA either.


----------



## lsg (May 27, 2017)

SCI comes in pearl or noodle form so it needs to be dispersed by melting.  I usually use it with another surfactant in shampoos or body washes.  I heat it, usually with water or a liquid surfactant, to 120*F to melt.  Here is a link to a surfactant comparison chart.  You can check it to see how each compares to SCI.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwPE22k1fTp6anNKNU5RbFVJZDA/view


----------



## cherrycoke216 (May 27, 2017)

lsg said:


> SCI comes in pearl or noodle form so it needs to be dispersed by melting.  I usually use it with another surfactant in shampoos or body washes.  I heat it, usually with water or a liquid surfactant, to 120*F to melt.  Here is a link to a surfactant comparison chart.  You can check it to see how each compares to SCI.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwPE22k1fTp6anNKNU5RbFVJZDA/view




I'm in the same boat with magali! If I don't melt SCI, will the shampoo bar bubble/lather? Ok I should rephrase it, will SCI pearl or noodle bubble/ lather just using it with water?

Thanks a bunch for the comparison chart. Was thinking about should I import a bag of it just to try my hands at using it.
In your experience, which surfactant is best when it comes to abundant lather/bubble and mildness? 
I have only tried coca betaine and SLS, & peg 7. Because it's pretty much what available in my country in hobbyist quantity.


----------



## Complexions (May 27, 2017)

I have powdered SCI, I tried it in place of SLSa in bubble scoops.  I get lots of bubbles initially then about 60 seconds later, they all disappear at the same time.  A little disappointed honestly.  Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## lsg (May 27, 2017)

SLSA is mild and gives abundant lather.  Do you have access to it?  Magali doesn't have access to SLSA.   Sodium methyl cocoyl taurate comes in paste and powder form and is a mild surfactant that gives lots of lather.  Coco glucoside is a mild, non-ionic, liquid surfactant that generates good foaming.  Here is what the swiftcraftymonkey blog says about SLeS:  http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2010/04/surfactants-alkyl-ether-sulfates.html
I suggest reading up on surfactants and their qualities in the above blog.  Susan is a great source of correct information.


----------



## magali (May 29, 2017)

Hi lsg, thanks for the comparison chart, it's really helpful! Do I need to balance the ph level if I use coco glucoside?


----------



## lsg (May 29, 2017)

Save On Citric states, "Coco Glucoside has a high pH-value and for this reason the product contains no preservatives,"  so it would be safer to check the pH of the recipe.


----------

